# Buying a outboard



## Sushi (Oct 21, 2003)

I would like to buy a low horse power outboard like 4~15hp please let me know what manufactuer is the best? and why? 
And this will be my first time to buy a outboards so please let me know what's the most important thing to look at when buying it. 
Any comment would be fine so let me know,Thank you! :jawdrop:


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i'd go with any japanese made motor suzuki or yamaha


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Sushi, Welcome to P&S and the Boating board.*

The most important thing about a outboard is to make sure it is rated for the boat you put it on and that it fits all your needs. Only you can answer that my friend.

IMHO, a Yamaha four stroke is the only way to go. They have a proven track record and walk away from the rest. I ran Mercs for years, after going to the Yahmies I wondered to myself why?....Tightlines

*Forget the rest, Go with the best Yamaha!*


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Just because it's the way I am.......*

I agree with Hat, don't like them "Black or Grey" (Merc/Mariner), outboards. If you're buying new, and don't mind spending the $$$, Yama, Honda, Suzuki 4 strokes are all good choices. If it were me, looking in that HP range, I'd probably be looking for a used 8/9.9/15 Evinrude 2 stroke. Strong, quiet, dependable outboards. Really don't care much for the price tags they have on the new/smaller outboards, and you can actually get a really good deal, by buying a boat, motor, and trailer... keeping the motor, and re=selling the rig.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I have a 1997 Merc 225 Hp. Offshore, carberated, 4 stroke V-6 which is probably the last good motor that Merc made. It's reliable, runs good but wish it were better on gas. If something happpened to it and I had to replace it, I'd go with the Yamaha. While in OC this summer I noticed that with newer outboards the Yamahas outnumber the rest followed by Merc. and then Honda. These guys are running offshore and place a lot of confidence in their outboards. Go with the Yamaha. 

Catman.


----------



## Sushi (Oct 21, 2003)

*Thanks for the reply*

I am thinking of putting it on aluminum boat and using 4stroke outboards(tiller handle). 

I heard that from a dealer that now Suzuki is getting good in four strokes but I do not know which manufacture is good or not. 
If there are some differences in manufactures do you know what it is? 
Or when looking at the dealers what kind of things should I most closely look at when buying a motor there? 
please tell me for my information so that I could think of it when going to the dealer next time. 

Thank you guys for letting me know many good informations.


----------



## Sushi (Oct 21, 2003)

*Why is the Japanese motor good?*

Could you tell me why the Japanese motor is good?
Is it because of the motor itself or the dealer service is good?
I heard that to picking a motor, the best thing is to find a dealer that has good service.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

but if you pick the right motor...you shouldnt have to find a dealer with good service lol......i'm a all american type of guy..i will buy american products whenever possible...but when it comes to cars and motors..i go with japanese made products cuz they just plain last longer... japanese engineering is hard to beat...i have a 94 isuzu pickup that i've never once changed the brake pads on it lol...130,000 miles and still kicking.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sushi...If you really want to get some honest and knowledgeable imformation you want to the click onto this boating forum.The Hull Truth . Anything dealing with boating is available here. There are only a few on this forum like Hat 80 who have a vast knowledge of boating's "in & outs". I'm still in the learning process so 1st hand experience is almost non existant. Whatever advise Hat offers take it to the bank. Good luck in your search and keep us informed.

Catman.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Yamaha*

If you want almost worry free days on the water I would go with Yamaha! Although I have been around the new Suzuki and theyare very quiet! Good luck with the purchase


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea i'm looking for a 5 hp also. small is the key . i drift fish the river and need a low profile motor to push me back up stream.


----------

